# Ecomp and Ecomorph



## ring_zero (Mar 31, 2011)

Has anyone been able to compile and install these two applications?  I have been trying to accomplish this for some time now, and seem to keep hitting a dead end with inotify.  I know that inotify is a linux kernel feature that monitors file system calls, and the BSDs have an analog called kqueue.  It just seems like there is a work around since so many other linux applications have been ported to FreeBSD, and quite a few of them use inotify as well.  

Just curious if anyone else has run into this and solved it.


----------



## ring_zero (Nov 23, 2011)

*Ecomorph on FreeBSD*

I am posting this, as currently this shows up in the google search results at number two.  
See here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21377.


----------



## ring_zero (Mar 31, 2012)

I am marking this thread as solved, and I have posted the solution at, http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=31022 in the form of a tutorial.


----------

